# First road trip in the 3 - brief review



## NoVa3 (Feb 13, 2018)

I am on my final leg of a week long 2300 mile road trip. The 3 is a great around town car, but it exceeded my expectations as a trip car. If you’re on the fence about the long range battery, don’t hesitate. 

It is significantly more efficient than my MS 75D. This efficiency coupled with the additional range let me skip Superchargers I never could in my S. It also supercharges substantially more quickly than my S. It holds a ton of cargo given its size and is smooth as silk at any highway speed. 

For those that worry about Supercharger costs. I paid $26 to travel 1036 miles to my destination. Am expecting to come in under $30 for the ride home. 

I was sure our S was going to be our primary trip car, but unless the extra cargo room is absolutely essential or we’re only going a modest distance, the 3 is going to be our main trip car.


----------



## Audrey (Aug 2, 2017)

Thank you for sharing your real world experience. It does help put my mind at ease slightly. I currently drive a Chevy Spark, which I hate but we got a great lease deal on for the (almost over) model 3 wait. It's supposed to get 100 miles. In reality, even with no HVAC, you're lucky to get 60. I know the model 3 will be more efficient and comfortable. I'm just nervous about how much... Soon I'll know!

Additionally, anyone feeling anxious about range should consider the massive Supercharger network expansion underway. Those of us in areas with few charging options for regional trips will see a lot more options opening up within a year or two.


----------



## NoVa3 (Feb 13, 2018)

Audrey said:


> It's supposed to get 100 miles. In reality, even with no HVAC, you're lucky to get 60. I know the model 3 will be more efficient and comfortable. I'm just nervous about how much... Soon I'll know!


You'll be pleased to no longer have to stress about range. I was driving in temperature ranges from 30-85. Even in the 30s, I was making 225 mile jumps with plenty of buffer. Many of the highways I was traveling allowed speeds of 70 + mph. In my S, I would be mindful of my speed to conserve range, particularly in cold weather.

I didn't think much about my speed, particularly when I was planning a stop around a meal and could fill to 90% with ease. I was generally done charging before I could pay the check, which was really the only stress of the trip. Fortunately, I was usually the only one charging and any delay getting back to my car had no impact on anyone.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I can’t wait to take our first road trip in a few weeks. Much shorter drive than yours, but still the first real experience of required super/destination/public charging!!


----------



## Audrey (Aug 2, 2017)

NoVa3 said:


> You'll be pleased to no longer have to stress about range. I was driving in temperature ranges from 30-85. Even in the 30s, I was making 225 mile jumps with plenty of buffer. Many of the highways I was traveling allowed speeds of 70 + mph. In my S, I would be mindful of my speed to conserve range, particularly in cold weather.
> 
> I didn't think much about my speed, particularly when I was planning a stop around a meal and could fill to 90% with ease. I was generally done charging before I could pay the check, which was really the only stress of the trip. Fortunately, I was usually the only one charging and any delay getting back to my car had no impact on anyone.


I've only had the car 26 hours (but who's counting hehe) and already feel completely at ease regarding range. Hopefully letting down my guard does not create hubris... Time will tell and I will learn from experiences no matter what! My commute this morning was next-to-nothing on the car's range and I was so comfortable temperature- and heated seat- wise. I really, really love this car.

We plan to have full PPF and ceramic coating put on. So we're not doing any road trips until that can happen (late April-early May). I am super excited for summertime though!


----------



## NoVa3 (Feb 13, 2018)

Audrey said:


> We plan to have full PPF and ceramic coating put on. So we're not doing any road trips until that can happen


Glad you are enjoying it. Good decision to hold off on road trips before the protection and coating. I made the decision late in the game to do the front of the car and also ceramic pro and had to wait until I got back to bring it in. My front end took a beating on the trip.

Paint correction will clean most of it up, but I will have to live with some chips and nicks. Fortunately, I got some touch up paint before my trip so the detailer will be able to hide most off the ills. I will be going right to the shop from delivery the next time. Lesson learned.


----------

